
LSD is 'harmonizing' for the brain – and can change your personality for years - eplanit
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/article203341684.html
======
7ero
Placebo LSD? How would that work?

~~~
bennyelv
It would look the same and be administered in the same way, but would have no
drug in it. I imagine it would be a pretty coloured tab much like the real
thing.

Unfortunately, even the full text of the paper doesn't say what it was or how
it was administered.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-17546-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-17546-0)

Edit: I just missed it - the details are: healthy participants (mean age 30.5
± 8, 4 females) received 75 μg LSD in 10 mL saline (intravenous, I.V.) or
placebo (10 mL saline, I.V.), 70 minutes prior to fMRI scanning. LSD and
placebo sessions were separated by 14 days and occurred in a counter-balanced
order

